# RIP Otter & Precious--I can't believe you're both gone (Long)



## momofmany (Feb 17, 2008)

It has been a week now, and I haven't been able to bring myself here to finally post this. It is with a very heavy and broken heart that I announce two of our bunnies have died. I am still shocked, grief-stricken, depressed, dumbfounded, clueless and even a bit angry. It just doesn't seem fair--both were only a week shy of 4 months old and we didn't even have them for 2 full months. :bigtears:

On Wednesday 2/6, in the morning around 10:30am, we found Otter dead, laying on the bottom of her cage.  I reached in to pet her, and I was shocked to feel how stiff she was! I was not prepared to feel that.  I have absolutely NO idea what happened! I honestly saw her just about an hour or so earlier and she was sitting on the ledge in her cage with Precious and Vinny and she appeared completely normal. 

Then, 4 days later, upon waking up, my daughter found Precious dead, also laying on the bottom of her cage.  She was almost in the same exact spot we had found Otter in. I was in denial--so completely stunned and numbed. I knelt down and began petting Precious. She was not completely stiff, and felt somewhat warm. I wanted her to wake up in the worst way, but she didn't.

These two bunnies were my son's and daughter's pets, but as the "grandmom" to the buns, I was also attached to them and loved them and miss them horribly! My heart is still so incredibly sad from their absence. :bigtears:

If you don't mind, I'm going to type what had taken place during the time prior to these two deaths. I will warn you that it is LONG. If anyone can shed some light or thoughts after reading this, I'd be so grateful. I realize that we'll never, ever know "for sure" what caused their deaths, but I'd welcome any insight. I also pray that whatever took these 2 buns lives away won't take the lives of our other bunnies as well. If this thread is the wrong place for me to do this in, please advise as to where I should post it then, thank you.

About one month ago we took Otter to the vets because she had always had a very minor head tilt on the opposite side of her half an ear. The breeder told us she was born that way and that the ear canal was closed and she was deaf. She was given to us for free because of this defect. (We purchased Precious from the breeder and brought home Otter and Vinny for free because of their "defects" as told to us by the breeder.) I didn't know if this minor tilt was because of the ear problem or not, but I took her into the vets to be checked. The vet told me she could not see any infection in her ear but she suspected that Otter may have been exposed to the Pasturella virus at some point before coming to us, so she put her on a long-term antibiotic. I'm not 100% of the name, but I *think* it was a Sulfa medication. Otter tolerated this medicine well.

Then about 3 weeks later, I noticed she seemed to often have a poopy butt and from reading this forum it occurred to me that I should look at her teeth. I discovered her bottom jaw was longer than her top jaw, so off we went again to the vets. Just to add, she has always been eating normally...she ate her pellets, her hay, some veggies, etc. The vet said she had malocclusion and they gave her anesthesia and used a dremel to file her teeth. She seemed to do well after this procedure. Again, she was eating and drinking just fine.

Mysteriously, about 5 days later, we found Otter dead. She never had any congestion, coughing, sneezing, runny eyes or nose, nothing. The ONLY thing I noticed about 2 days prior to her death was during her play time she seemed quiet and didn't want to "venture" out to play. She continued to groom and be groomed with the other bunnies as well as eat and drink.

Now, 2 days after Otter died, I had noticed that Precious seemed to not be using her hind left leg properly. She was not dragging it, it was not limp or hanging. It is hard to describe, but it was like she just kept it close to her body as she hopped so I wondered if she had injured it somehow? She seemed to be hopping using her hind right leg, but just not the left. She also seemed a bit "reserved" or a bit tired, and I thought it could have been because her cagemate died 2 days earlier. I took her right to the vets and they felt her leg for quite awhile, but did not do x-rays. They said they could not feel a fracture/break at all and perhaps she had twisted it or sprained it somehow. They asked if she was eating and drinking, and we answered yes, because she was. We mentioned she seemed a little "down" but contributed it to Otter's death. They gave her a dose of Meticam and sent us home with enough for 4 or 5 more days. That was in the early afternoon. By evening, she seemed to be a bit more "Perky" and we noticed she and Vinny were inseparable as they groomed each other continuously and then snuggled with each other.

She continued to do well. She was not nearly as active as she normally was, and we thought it was because her leg may be sore. She was still eating, drinking, and grooming herself and Vinny. Everything seemed fine, until Sunday morning when we found her dead. Again, she did not have any sneezing, coughing, runny nose or eyes, nothing! She was perfect!

Just to avoid further confusion, I want to mention that about a week or so before Otter died, Vinny (our neutered male holland lop bunny who until this time lived in his own cage) began taking turns staying in the girls' cage and his own cage. They had been smelling each other during play time through the cage bars for the past month or so. And before this week, they were successfully introduced to each other in neutral territory without any fighting, grunting, boxing, biting, etc. There was minimal mounting by both the girls and Vinny, but they seemed to work that out in just a day and a half. The 3 of them were wonderful together. They were a little family and they ate, drank, groomed, and snuggled together.

We fed our bunnies Timothy hay (24/7--unlimited), pellets, and fresh water continuously. Also there were small amounts of Romaine lettuce, baby carrots, parsley, minimal broccoli, and apples. Occasional treats of dried banana and cranberry and commercial Yogurt drop treats.

Vinny is doing fine...seems normal but quiet and I assume it is because he misses the "company" of the 2 girl bunnies. I don't know whether their deaths had anything to do with any "breeding" issues or not. This was the first bunny I've ever purchased from a breeder. I don't know whether Otter had a disease and it was contagious and Precious caught it? I'm far from an expert, but I know bunnies hide their illnesses or injuries very well. I also knew to observe their actions to confirm they were eating, drinking, and pooing...and they WERE! I took them to the vets--both of them at the first sign of a problem. Our vet is not a "bunny expert" vet, but they were the ones who neutered Vinny and seemed knowledgeable and confident in treating our bunnies, as well as others. 

I may never know what caused Otter's and Precious' deaths, but I will forever miss them terribly. :bigtears: Even though they weren't mine per say (they were my children's pets), I'm still crying over them not being here and because my daughter "hand picked" Precious from all the other baby bunnies, she was the MOST SPECIAL, MOST PERFECT bunny. She loved my daughter and was always with her. She was loved by us all. They were both loved by us all.

Thank you to anyone who may have read this to the end. I really am grateful for the knowledge and support of everyone here at the forum.


----------



## momofmany (Feb 17, 2008)

[align=center]
















[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 17, 2008)

:bigtears:I'm so sorry. It's hard to lose one, much less two in such a short time. :hug:


----------



## cheryl (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know what could have happened but i just wanted to say how sorry i am to hear that you and your children lost two very special little bunnies 



Sleep peacefullylittle angels 

Cheryl


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry. They were both beautiful bunnies and I was happy to hear that you had given them a loving home. Binky free beautiful babies.


As for the health issues leading to their deaths, to me, it sounds like there might be some bug going around in that breeder's barn. Head tilt can be a sign of congenital issues, but it can be a symptom of e cuniculi. Hind leg dragging is also one of the first signs of e cuniculi. I don't think it would have killed her that fast though. Their age might have been a factor though. You might repost their symptoms in the Infirmary section for the input of some more experienced members. If it is e cuniculi, you need to get Vinny on some meds to make sure he doesn't get sick. Try to find a more rabbit-savvy vet if you can, maybe a specialist is in order. 

Again, I'm so sorry to hear about your bunnies. Their cute faces brightened my day, and I was shocked to hear that the breeder had just given two of them away because of faults. Otter was beautiful, regardless of her "faults," and Precious was a real sweetie. Hugs to you and your kids.


----------



## seniorcats (Feb 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful bunnies.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm awfully sorry your family lost these precious little ones. They are so cute in the photos you posted. It must be really hard on your kids also, children are very sensitive and vulnerable when it comes to a pet's death. Let alone two! 

Since the poor buns didn't have enough symptoms to lean to one illness against another, it's very hard to say what went so terribly wrong with their organism. I also suspect it could be a virus at the breeders' hutches, since they were so young and you lost them a couple of months after taking them home, the one after the other. A virus is the closest thing one can think of, having read carefully the whole story.

Marietta


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 18, 2008)

This post has had me in a serious amount of tears- I remember reading your introduction post when you bought them home, and it was such a short time ago...

I'm so, so very sorry that this has happened. I can't imagine how sad you must feel. They were both very beautiful bunnies, and I think you and your family are fanastic for taking on 'special needs' rabbits, and even though they were only with you for a short time, you gave them a loving and happy home.

Rest in peace little bunnies, and binky free...

Hugs and best wishes to you and your family.... I'm thinking of you.

Jen xxx

p.s- I'm sorry that I have no input as to what could have caused their deaths, but I think tonyshuman is right in that you might want to keep a close eye on Vinny, and maybe see your vet, in case it was some kind of virus that he may pick up. 

xx


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm sorry it's taken me so long to post a message on here..

Binky Free a the Bridge Otter & Precious.:rainbow:

You Both will be missed so much.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. They knew they were loved.


----------



## Bunny Mum (Feb 24, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, I too have lost bunnies recently and close together.

My thoughts are with you and hope your remaining bun stays healthy.

Trish ray:


----------



## momofmany (Feb 26, 2008)

I cannot even begin to express my gratitude for everyone's comments and support. I'm overwhelmed by your kindness and I thank you all sincerely!

Vinny is doing very well, thank God. Initially after the loss of Precious (the bun he was totally in love with and inseparable from) he seemed to grieve. He was completely inactive and I felt like he was in "morning". All he wanted to do was to hide under my bed and stay there.  My heart went out to him as I just didn't know what I'd be able to do to help him through his emotional pain. 

Within a couple of days after Precious died, his poops seemed a bit on the small side, so I decided to give him syringes of water every hour and tried to coax him to eat more of his hay and pellets. He always enjoys a baby carrot or two, so I gave him two of them. Within a day or two, his poops seemed more normal and praise the Lord, he has been doing fine since.

My daughter (who was owner to Precious and who hand-picked Precious out from all the other babies) and I have had many "cry sessions" as we both miss Otter and Precious horribly. I know with time it'll get easier, but it still hurts right now. 

I really mean it though, thank you EVERYONE for your friendship and support. This forum has been such a comfort to me.


----------

